# Tape Recording Your own voice



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

I find this helpful, talk to yourself on it and describe how you're gonna overcome this disorder and make jokes on it any thing just to help to listen to yourself, say negative things on it but then come up with a positive remark to counteract it. then play the whole thing back and you'll soon realise how unrealistic those negative coments are because truly you love yourself but you say these things because you feel inferior to others but this needent be the case. Think more positively and express how you feel at any given moment no matter whos listening and youll eventually feel more at ease with yourself. i know this is easier said than done but with persistance and determination, little steps turn into major strides, dont give up keep motivated and dont slow down for no-one. any way hope this helps, Peace

Seany boy


----------

